# New Director Of North American Sales for Bohning Archery



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Michael Collins, of Houghton Lake Michigan, named Director Of North American Sales for Bohning Archery.

“We are very excited to have Michael as the newest member of our sales and marketing team. He is very forward thinking and willing to tackle any project. With Michael’s help, we are looking for aggressive growth in the next few years.” - Stacey Randall, Bohning V.P. Sales & Marketing
“My mom was a PE teacher at the high school in town and one day brought home a Fred Bear recurve and a few arrows for me. From that day forward I started flinging arrows all over the place; not a tree in the backyard stood a chance! As I got older, archery remained a constant but I found myself spending much of my time with sports such as football and baseball. For me, hunting with my bow in particular, was a way to relax on the weekends and that held true throughout college. I attended Northwood University with plans of pursuing a sports management degree and playing football. I thought that if I could work every day in an area or industry that I naturally had fallen in love with then I wouldn’t necessarily feel like I was working. Football never worked out, but baseball did. It was being a
part of baseball that brought me back to hunting and shooting my bow. It was then my thoughts narrowed from working in sports, to working in either baseball or archery. I had the opportunity to do just that as I moved to Wisconsin and worked in summer collegiate baseball. With two seasons under my belt it was time for something else. I stayed in Wisconsin but returned to the archery world, working for a local pro shop. It was then I finally realized the size of the archery industry and the many opportunities it had to offer. I became very interested in all avenues and eventually found myself heading home to work for Bohning. I can’t tell you how excited I was to find out I was going to have the opportunity to work close to home in an industry I love.
It couldn’t have been a better fit!” - Michael Collins


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats Michael, what a great company to work for and an easy to sell product.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats to Michael and good luck with Bohning.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I have had the opportunity to deal with Michael and he has really helped out the Demmer Center at Michigan State University with a generous contribution. Thanks to Michael and the whole team at Bohning!


----------

